# autotrail chieftain G - Motorbike / Scooter



## robinss (May 24, 2012)

Hi all I have taken delivery of my new 2012 AT chieftain G. The plan was to carry a scooter / motorbike in the garage instead of using a towcar. 

I have seen various posts from people saying they have managed to fit bikes and scooters in the garage but on taking the measurements to the shop yesterday all but only the very smallest of scooters seem too big for the door. 

What do people carry? What fits ? I'm a long term biker and would rather carry a proper bike but suspect my other half would be more comfortable on a scooter type affair..

Help and advice please.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

When I owned an AT Chieftain we carried a Vespa 50cc in the garage. The Vespa 125cc are exactly the same size. It fitted in the bigger of the two doors without issue. We of course had to remove the mirrors on the bike. 

One issue we did have was with the AT Ramp. It is too short to use to get the bike in. Due to its length the gradient is too steep and the bike used to ground as the front wheel entered the garage. We replaced it with a Fiamma telescopic ramp.

Remember, the door size does not need to be the height of the bike as it is going through the door at an angle. 

Hope this helps

Stewart


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*max load?*

Hi,
Before offering any advice re mobike/scooter what is the max load you can carry in the garage ? ditto rear axle loading?

Regards Ray


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: max load?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Before offering any advice re mobike/scooter what is the max load you can carry in the garage ? ditto rear axle loading?
> 
> Regards Ray


AT Chieftain max garage load is 250kg


----------



## robinss (May 24, 2012)

Hmm my doors are both the same size, I measured up a vespa yesterday and was coming in around 1.2m door is 1.1 so given what you are saying about the angle then it may fit.

My AT didn't come with a ramp so will have to buy one anyway.


----------



## robinss (May 24, 2012)

Max load for garage is 250kg, not sure what the rear Axle loading is but if the garage can take 250 that should give plenty of scope for bikes weight wise at least.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Yes sorry for the confusion around the door sizes. I was getting confused with my current van (Burstner Elegance) which as two different sized doors. 

As I said I used to store a Vespa S50 in the garage without any issue. When you think about it the bike is almost at 45 degrees as it goes through the door.

I am right in assuming you van is the Chieftan G model which has the higher bed therefore the bigger garage. I don't think you would get a bike in low bed model of the Chieftain


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we brought a lifan Skygo motorbike(Chinese import) it is a Honda 125 look a like. £580 brand new from e bay. Came in a crate and had to put it together. Fits in Garage perfectly and also other items.


----------

